# Health care for the elderly.. HELP



## cjay (Oct 4, 2008)

Can anyone help me.
My father had a stroke 3 years ago and has been paying from his ever decreasing savings to a private nursing home. His savings are almost gone now and he cannot afford to pay .What happens now? , will they deport him ? .Has anyone had any experince of what to do next. His pension doesn't come close to the monthly bill . Please anyone can you help.

Cjay


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

cjay said:


> Can anyone help me.
> My father had a stroke 3 years ago and has been paying from his ever decreasing savings to a private nursing home. His savings are almost gone now and he cannot afford to pay .What happens now? , will they deport him ? .Has anyone had any experince of what to do next. His pension doesn't come close to the monthly bill . Please anyone can you help.
> 
> Cjay



Well I assume he's a pensioner. Isn't he entitled to free state health care under EU agreements? Not sure though if Cyprus has state homes


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Well I assume he's a pensioner. Isn't he entitled to free state health care under EU agreements? Not sure though if Cyprus has state homes



As a pensioner he is entitled to health care, however there are very few state run care homes.
Until recently I believe that there were no state run care homes for the elderly because the family values in cyprus meant that the elderly were cared for by their relatives. However there are now some care homes emerging that are state run.

veronica


----------



## cjay (Oct 4, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Well I assume he's a pensioner. Isn't he entitled to free state health care under EU agreements? Not sure though if Cyprus has state homes


Hi,
Yes he's 81 and been paying for himself for 3 years but he's coming to the end of his savings . What on earth can he do ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

cjay said:


> Hi,
> Yes he's 81 and been paying for himself for 3 years but he's coming to the end of his savings . What on earth can he do ?



so ..... you are saying that there are no state homes there, correct?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> so ..... you are saying that there are no state homes there, correct?[/QUO
> 
> There are state run homes. I have found out that as long ago as 2002 Limassol alone had 48 so I would think that by now there will be more and in other areas there should also be plenty.


----------



## cjay (Oct 4, 2008)

Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> Stravinsky said:
> 
> 
> > so ..... you are saying that there are no state homes there, correct?[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cjay said:


> Veronica Kneeshaw said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply but these state run homes are for the cypriots . What happens to English people how do they pay.
> ...


----------



## cjay (Oct 4, 2008)

Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> cjay said:
> 
> 
> > My understanding is that EU citizens have the same rights as Cypriots when it comes to health care.
> ...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

cjay said:


> Veronica Kneeshaw said:
> 
> 
> > As for going back to the UK they say if you've lived outside the UK for more than 6 months they are not interested.
> ...


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

*your farther*



cjay said:


> Can anyone help me.
> My father had a stroke 3 years ago and has been paying from his ever decreasing savings to a private nursing home. His savings are almost gone now and he cannot afford to pay .What happens now? , will they deport him ? .Has anyone had any experince of what to do next. His pension doesn't come close to the monthly bill . Please anyone can you help.
> 
> Cjay


 i wish i was living in cyprus because i would look after him 4 free . i dont go 4 3 to 5 years , sorry


----------

